
Mango: Git completely decentralized - equalunique
https://medium.com/@alexberegszaszi/mango-git-completely-decentralised-7aef8bcbcfe6
======
equalunique
Looks to be a combination of Git, Ethereum, and IPFS.

Interestingly, this was posted to HN 8 times in 2016, and of those 8 posts,
only 1 received a comment:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mango:%20Git%20completely%20de...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mango:%20Git%20completely%20decentralised&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

This is the Git repo. Hasn't had much action since 2016:

[https://github.com/axic/mango](https://github.com/axic/mango)

There are a few issues where the MS acquisition of GitHub is a topic:

[https://github.com/axic/mango/issues/5](https://github.com/axic/mango/issues/5)

[https://github.com/axic/mango/issues/4](https://github.com/axic/mango/issues/4)

Potential future project possibly leveraging EOS blockchain:

[http://www.source.lol/](http://www.source.lol/)

